# LGD signs



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if the is 'allowed' here, but I've seen posts around about finding signs for LGDs and I just got mine from a company ( read guy) local to me...... Here's a picture of my sign, it measures 9x12" and is NOT on of those flimsy plastic or aluminum jobs........... ( The picture is 'bad', I have a slight paulsey and normally take a dozen or more shots to try and get one 'clear' one, but my new camera doesn't really have that function :shrug:.... The lettering is both, very 'crisp' and black...........)











He has a ton of colors and will do the wording and color combo to suit you... My signs were $16 each......... Also the size is 'adjustable' to suit your needs....... I am posting this because, this is a good guy, and has a great family, salt of the earth sorta people, and I like to do business with those kind of people.......... If you want to check it out, contact him and he can email you a 'mock up' of what it would look like.........

Jake's phone # are (541)832-2305 or (800)794-5822
This is Jake's web site if you want to contact him that way.......... http://www.commanderboardsigns.com


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

There is also a great website where you can make custom signs that I use. Thesignchef.com


----------

